# Finally got a red on top



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been catching some drum each time out but they have been difficult to catch due to a large amount of natural forage. My best bait has been fresh caught shrimp and mullet chunks.
I got four yesterday with 2 being 23", one at 20" and one too short to consider.
I saw some swirls through the choppy 1-2' deep water and decided to throw a mirrolure top water lure. I also wanted to see if a new Penn Battle 2000 would behave with braid. After a few casts I saw a wave behind the plug and let it sit still and a 20" drum took off with it. It was the first drum I've caught on top and with braided line on a 6' light rod it was a blast. I was very worried about the knot I tied my flouro to the braid with but it held up somehow.
I'd post pics but haven't figured out how from my phone.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice job! I also learned to really watch and listen to the water when fishing in the shallows for pups. It makes a big difference. Quite a few times, I have cast past just a slight wake that I noticed in the water and worked the lure back and hooked into some nice fish. Sounds like you had a good day out.


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes it was a good day for sure. I'm not in the habit of wearing sunglasses but I've been doing so lately while fishing. It is much easier to see the subtle changes in the water surface with polarized sunglasses. Once on knows what to look for it's easy to see bait pods as well as the "bow wake" that drum make. Another good thing to look for are calm or flat spots on water that has a slight chop. This can often mean a fish has swirled under the chop and laid the water flat. Now when I see these areas of flat water in an otherwise choppy surface I can often see some additional subsurface activity.
Today I got another on the same mirrolure setup I had luck with yesterday. It was the only fish I caught. It was slow going for about an hour with zero action so I paddled over to a small contour that looked like a good spot for drum. I cast into it the first time and got a hit/miss, I let it sit and got another hit/miss. Third time was a charm as the fish finally found the hook. Such a blast. It almost seemed like a short until it got near the kayak. Then it decided to make a few strong runs with the last one not so strong but into my net which I had because I was getting some nice blue claws for the wife. I've been Carrying only the grippers I recently bought to save room.
I forgot my stringer so I used the gripper to hold the fish for a couple of hours. Seemed sketchy but there was no problem.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

What Mirrolure were you using? Looking forward to trying top water!


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

I not 100% sure of the name but I think it is a "minnow"??? It sort of looks like a finger mullet but fatter. It is a rattling lure with red eyes. I changed out the treble hooks it came with and put a set of "sure set" trebles on it. These hooks come on some Rapala lures and are much lighter with one of the three hooks being longer. They are incredibly sharp. I like to replace treble hooks with single and I initially had singles on this lure but the hooks are spaced too close together and the hooks would foul with each other about every other cast.
Good luck


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

challenger,
Thanks for the info...could be a Mirrolure Poppa Dog, Top Dog/Pup or She Dog. The name is printed on the side of their top water lures. I have a few top water Mirrolures but have never caught anything with them. I heard that replacing the rear hook with a feathered hook make a difference. My goal is to catch a fish on top water this year!


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes I checked the shop I got the lure from. I'm almost certain it is a "top dog" but the print is worn off the side.
I have a Rapala that has a feathered rear hook. It is a darker color and no rattle but I've not gotten anything on it other than a flounder. It is a slow sinking plug-not floating like the mirrolure. I was fishing with it about 2 weeks ago and had to answer my cell phone. When I was done the lure had sank and a flounder grabbed it. It was no 17" and I had nothing else that day so it was dinner anyway.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Recently I picked up a few Zara Spooks for $1 each on clearance at Wally World. Will replace the stock hooks. Between the Top Dog and Zara Spooks I'm hoping to catch something! Thanks for checking on the lure name...the most beat up lures work the best!


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Badonk a donks have worked well for me in the four inch low and high pitch varities.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work!!! Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Tried a Super Spook Jr. for the first time the other day. Didn't catch anything but it was easy to cast and walk the dog right away...even using braid without a loop knot or snap.


----------

